

How to Leave Facebook (without Leaving Facebook) - basicallydan
http://danielhough.co.uk/blog/leaving-facebook-without-leaving-facebook/

======
conorgdaly
When I got my new nexus tablet, I didn't install the facebook or twitter app,
and I enjoyed using the tablet without feeling the need to keep switching to
those apps to check nothing new had been posted. I also removed the facebook
app from my phone and it sure does make a difference. If you're in the habit
of constantly checking fb/twitter, removing them from your portable devices is
an easy way to lessen your habit without cutting yourself off completely. I
still have access to fb on my laptop but it's something I check every 2 days
or so, rather than something I constantly checked when I was momentarily
disengaged.

I find it's lead to me being less sidetracked/distracted when I'm doing
something (either when producing work or consuming content)

~~~
basicallydan
I'm glad this technique has helped for you too. As useful a tool as FB can be,
there's really no need for it to permeate every aspect of most peoples' lives,
in my opinion :)

